# Quangsheng Planes on Sale At Rutlands



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

this kind of applies to UK only,

if like me, you've been in the market for quality bench planes, but are waiting for the price incentive, the Quangsheng (UK branded equivalent of Wood River) is on sale.

The bedrock jointer I got was £180 new, down to £130, with another 5% off for orders over £100.

bedrock number five was 130, now 100

LA jack was 150 now 100

#4 smoother down from 120 to 80

..... I've been in the market for these planes for a while and this is the first time I've seen them on offer and for some of them to have a third off, plus another 5%, now's a good time to buy.

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/pp+woodworking-hand-tools-hand-planes+b09000

Ben


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

OTOH,

ebay offers stuff like this…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-BED-ROCK-No-604-WOOD-PLANE-/281138357235?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417526e3f3

110 us$ for a real bedrock 604


----------



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

Unfortunately the UK doesn't have as many eBay gems as the US. Woodworking is a more expensive hobby over here.

Plus, many people can't be bothered with the restoration…


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

Believe me, it only sold for $110 because I wasn't bidding on it. If I had been it would have went for 3 times that. Wish that was the normal going price for a bedrock, any bedrock. If it were I would not be seriously considering one of the Quaingshang bedrocks too. I know, I know, China this and Chinese that but hey I cant afford a Lie Nielsen either so whats a poor woodworker to do? They sure as hell look like nice damn planes.


----------



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

I literally just put up a review on the nice lookin plane… http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3489


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Old tool prices are way down on the 'bay.All you gotta do is look at the google graphs for search terms and you'll see the substantial plummet in interest.

And as for the UKnot (no pun intended) having as many ebay "gems"...... is the US unreachable from the UK these days? Is the underwater cable/satellites down? Ebay is so worldwide. Methinks the currency conversion might be misleading for some folks. Some of my old tool buddies and old tool pushers routinely shop online/physically in the UK for "deals" 
That 110$ us translates right now to just over 70 pounds.

And as for UK denizens not being willing to rehab old tools, I'm a tad familiar with the sheddies and model engineers in the UK, some of whom live around the corner from me, and to the best of my knowledge, restoring old tools ain't one of the things they're shy to do.

Eric


----------

